
The former head of Windows: “Mac will be the ultimate developer PC” - miles
https://www.askwoody.com/2020/the-former-head-of-windows-mac-will-be-the-ultimate-developer-pc/
======
72deluxe
Not sure I agree that a computer without touch is broken, since I have managed
to use one for 30+ years without a touchscreen.

I assume this what made him develop the Windows 8 with the appalling touch
Start menu, which everybody hated.

~~~
znpy

        Not sure I agree that a computer without touch is broken,
        since I have managed to use one for 30+ years without a
        touchscreen.
    

This.

I am all in for new stuff and innovation etc.

But this whole "throw away your perfectly functioning hardware because there's
a new kid in the block is annoying.

